# Small dirt mounds all over yard



## Redfishala (Sep 16, 2019)

I have these all over my back yard. Anyone know what this is from?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Welcome to TLF.

That looks like worm castings.


----------



## Kizzle65 (Jan 24, 2020)

Earth worms. Good sign that your soil is somewhat healthy.


----------

